# Installing KDE in Ubuntu using RPM files?



## blueshift (Jan 10, 2008)

I have KDE 3.3.2 files (all in RPM format) from March'05 Digit DVD.
Now I want to install them in Ubuntu Gutsy.

In the root terminal I have given command: _alien -d arts-1.3.2-1.0.rhel3.kde.i386.rpm_     <- this is one of the files
But it gives the following error


> mkdir: cannot create directory `arts-1.3.2': File exists
> unable to mkdir arts-1.3.2:  at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package.pm line 257.



Why do I get this error?
Help needed.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^wth?better getting kde from ubuntu!it will break most prolly!.even alien usage is not advised as many of the install paths are different/overwrite meaning a broken distro.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Exactly.Alien is never advisable.
Most distro's customise packages to suit their environment.
And installing could result in a broken distro.

Regards,
ray


----------



## blueshift (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't have Broadband here so proceeding through already available files was preferrable for me.
Anyway, I know about installing KDE from Synaptic. I have selected KDE Core package and the overall downloadable size comes out to be 53.5MB
(including dependancies). Is that all required for a KDE desktop?

So can't I use Alien for other RPMs?

I also have some _tar.gz_ and _tar.bz2_ setup files. How to install those?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^i urge u use aptoncd and get the dependencies downloaded from some internet cafe.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

If I remember correctly, syanptic can generate a file containing download links, of packages selected.
Get the list and download in a cafe or smthing.
Or you could request CadCrazy to get an ISO for apt-on-cd.

Regards,
ray


----------



## blueshift (Jan 10, 2008)

^ no...I can download those files of 53.5MB size if someone tells me these are the only required files for KDE. 
I will check about the KDE applications later. 
Speeds are pretty good in the morning (15-17KBps on Airtel MO gprs)

And what about my 2nd query?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Firstly, I think kde will be larger, about 100megs if im right.
Try selecting kubuntu-desktop for installation in syanaptic.
Havent used Ubuntu in a while , but back when i did, that was the way to do it.

Secondly, the tar.gz / tar.bz2 files might be source files of KDE.
You could compile them, but it could take a lot of time and effort.

Regards,
ray


----------



## blueshift (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks.
I selected edubuntu-desktop-kde package and it comes out to be 283MB!!

Tell me more about your 6th post. How to get URL links from Synaptic?

And I think Synaptic doesn't support resuming..is it?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Um, I think Edubuntu comes with some apps for kids to learn,
You might not need them.Try selecting kubuntu-desktop for installation and see the size.

And cant really explain that feature to you as its been quite sometime since i used Ubuntu/Synaptic.
However try this,

1.Tick all packages you wanna install,
2.Then check in the menus(The File,Edit thingies) , one of em should contain a 'generate download list' or ' generate download script'.
3.Clicking should result in a list of download links of the selected packages.
4.You can then download them at leisure.

Let me know how it goes,

EDIT : Didnt last month's digit come with the ubuntu DVD?
Perhaps you could find the packages in it?

Regards,
ray


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 10, 2008)

@ blueshift you need to install kubuntu-desktop package for KDE.I can give you the download links for installing offline if you want.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

Thing is when you select kde/kubuntu-desktop, things like koffice amarok k3b and other heavy weights are also installed. Hence the size blows to 280odd mb! only kde de is much lesser than that. But at least for me its difficult to say whether that 53mb is enough or not. Wait for some full time kde user to reply; post the package name that are listed under the 53mb download.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 10, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Try selecting kubuntu-desktop for installation and see the size.
> However try this,
> ...
> ...
> Let me know how it goes,



Ya that Generate package scripts method works.
After I selected *kubuntu-desktop*, total download size comes out to be 209 MB.



infra_red_dude said:


> ... post the package name that are listed under the 53mb download.


After I selected *kde-core* package, these are the files to be installed.

```
arts (version 1.5.8-0ubuntu1) will be installed
enscript (version 1.6.4-11build1) will be installed
kappfinder (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kate (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kcontrol (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kde-core (version 5:47) will be installed
kdebase (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdebase-bin (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdebase-data (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdebase-kio-plugins (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdelibs (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdelibs-data (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdelibs4c2a (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdepasswd (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdeprint (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kdesktop (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kfind (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
khelpcenter (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kicker (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
klipper (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kmenuedit (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
konqueror (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
konqueror-nsplugins (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
konsole (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kpager (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kpersonalizer (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
ksmserver (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
ksplash (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
ksysguard (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
ksysguardd (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
ktip (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
kwin (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
libarts1c2a (version 1.5.8-0ubuntu1) will be installed
libartsc0 (version 1.5.8-0ubuntu1) will be installed
libavahi-qt3-1 (version 0.6.20-2ubuntu3) will be installed
libdbus-qt-1-1c2 (version 0.62.git.20060814-2build1) will be installed
libkonq4 (version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) will be installed
liblua50 (version 5.0.3-2build1) will be installed
liblualib50 (version 5.0.3-2build1) will be installed
libopenexr2c2a (version 1.2.2-4.3ubuntu2) will be installed
libqt3-mt (version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11) will be installed
poster (version 1:19990428-8) will be installed
psutils (version 1.17-24build1) will be installed
```



CadCrazy said:


> @ blueshift you need to install kubuntu-desktop package for KDE.I can give you the download links for installing offline if you want.


Now I have the links for Kubuntu-desktop package. Total 216 packages are their and total filesize is 209MB. I have uploaded a text file for the links. Please check it if any packages can be done without.

Is there any way to know the size of each packages that will be downloaded?

Thank you all.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

From what I see the kde-core package should be enough. Try to get the whole kubuntu-desktop if possible as it'll add many more apps. However, if you are low on disk space or bandwidth; I guess you can install the kde-core. Looks fine. As I say, wait for a hardcore kde user to respond.


----------



## Flake (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi !

Open Terminal and execute this

```
sudo apt-get -qq --print-uris install kubuntu-desktop | cut -d\' -f 2 > urilist
```
It will create a file _urilist_ and save complete URLs of packages required by _kubuntu-desktop_ meta-package. Use any Download Manager to download these packages.
Copy downloaded packages in _/var/cache/apt_ folder and execute this

```
sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
```

Have fun with Linux !!!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

@ghost:u seem a pro with scripting and other tools  welcome!


----------



## Flake (Jan 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @ghost:u seem a pro with scripting and other tools  welcome!



Thanx for Welcome Friend !


----------



## adi007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do u have this December Digit DVD..?
If u have then can install kde from it...

_advice: Don't use kde on UBUNTU..Believe me it will work very slow in UBUNTU when compared to GNOME.._


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^even better have a opensuse kde4 only version installed separately on ur hdd,if space is available.


----------

